# PlexHD X79 Turbo v1.01



## Mark Gibbons (Oct 24, 2019)

Has anyone had any experience with these chinese monstrosities. I purchased one of eBay and although I have had some correspondence with the seller, there is absolutely no manufactures support. 
It has a socket 2011, various chipsets , NVMe and Quad channel memory support. I have read that these are compatible with Xeon E5 series and ECC Memory. I have it working successfully with an Core i7-4790 & 16GB DD3 1600 non ecc ram. I purchased a used Xeon E5-2680 but it will not post( works fine in my GA-X79-UD3). On the digital display i get stuck on code 67, which i have no idea what this means as i have no access to bios post codes for this device. I am also trying to find an updated Bios for this board as well.

TIA


----------



## natr0n (Oct 24, 2019)

Need to go to a russian forum. It has custom bios and support there. Also google translate.

Look up youtube gamer nexus they give you all the crap and info on these boards.


Long story short. These boards reuse/resoldered random server(and other) chipsets and you get random variables.


----------



## Zinc64 (Oct 24, 2019)

Mark Gibbons said:


> Has anyone had any experience with these chinese monstrosities. I purchased one of eBay and although I have had some correspondence with the seller, there is absolutely no manufactures support.
> It has a socket 2011, various chipsets , NVMe and Quad channel memory support. I have read that these are compatible with Xeon E5 series and ECC Memory. I have it working successfully with an Core i7-4790 & 16GB DD3 1600 non ecc ram. I purchased a used Xeon E5-2680 but it will not post( works fine in my GA-X79-UD3). On the digital display i get stuck on code 67, which i have no idea what this means as i have no access to bios post codes for this device. I am also trying to find an updated Bios for this board as well.
> 
> TIA


PhilsComputerLab on YouTube has done a few videos on these boards...might be helpful.
Gamers Nexus also did a video about a week ago on pretty much the same board, but named a "X79-Turbo v1.01".


----------



## Deathy (Oct 24, 2019)

I'm confused. How can an LGA 1150 Haswell CPU work in an X79 LGA 2011 system that should only support Sandy and Ivy Bridge CPUs? As for the error, they should be universal and 67 refers to a CPU initialization error.


----------



## Mark Gibbons (Oct 24, 2019)

Deathy said:


> I'm confused. How can an LGA 1150 Haswell CPU work in an X79 LGA 2011 system that should only support Sandy and Ivy Bridge CPUs? As for the error, they should be universal and 67 refers to a CPU initialization error.


Sorry, i meant Core i7-3820


----------



## Deathy (Oct 24, 2019)

That makes more sense.  Since the Xeon works in another board, I would look into BIOS updates. Good thing you have a working CPU to enter the BIOS.
This might be a good first look.
I would also test the Xeon with just one RAM module at a time and use various DIMM slots. And of course do a clear CMOS.


----------



## kapone32 (Oct 24, 2019)

Deathy said:


> I'm confused. How can an LGA 1150 Haswell CPU work in an X79 LGA 2011 system that should only support Sandy and Ivy Bridge CPUs? As for the error, they should be universal and 67 refers to a CPU initialization error.



When I was watching the Gamer Nexus review he mentioned something akin to what you are asking


----------



## Mark Gibbons (Oct 25, 2019)

Found https://xeon-e5450.ru/socket-2011/motherboards/bios-dlya-plexhd-x79-turbo/
Making the wrong choice could potentially brick the thing.


----------

